# Need help with putting names and numbers on jersey...



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

I need to place some pre-cut letters and numbers on a few jerseys. These jerseys are like the practice baseball type (cotton not mesh). The vinyl letters and numbers came with my press that I bought used. The letter/number set is from Stahls. Letters are 3" tall and the numbers are 8 1/2" tall. I have a few questions...

#1) What is the best vertical placement of the names? 3" from the collar? 2" from the collar?...

#2) How far down from the name should the number go? 1", 2"...

3#) What is the best way to make the name have a slight arc to? Should I get some type of vinyl tape to place the letters on in reverse and then lay the whole piece on the shirt and press? What is this "tape" called and where can I get it? Is there a tool to layout the arc for the name?

3#4) How long, what temp, and what pressure should I use to press everything?


I'm new to pressing names and numbers, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Tim


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is cheat sheet at this place http://www.screenprintinguniversity....pic.php?t=3921


----------



## Derby Girl (May 10, 2007)

The majority of the customizations I do are names&numbers. Though I make the vinyl transfers myself. 

I normally go 3" from the colar for the top of the name and I'd say 2" between the name and the number. Though I normally just eyeball it to see what looks balanced. (Though for reference my numbers are between 4"-6" high, names between 1"-2" high) 

But I'm working with a different animal than most people because I need to meet WFTDA roller derby guidelines for minimum required number size.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions...any others?

Could I use the Magic Mask to place my letters on in reverse and then lay that on the shirt to press it? 


Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You wont need magic mask for this,your heat press vinyl has a Mylar baking. You cut the design in reverse(mirrored) and then press it on the garment. ... JB


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Actually, the vinyl letters do not have any backing on them at all. They are a pre-cut set from Stahls. The set came in a box with several of each letter and number.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Tim, I thought you were using a cutter. I suggest you buy heat transfer tape to hold the letters in place. I used to use a ruler to align the letters and then run tape across the to letters. I've not tried this, but have heard cloth medical tape will work without leaving a residue too. ... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Tim 
I think it would work with the Magic Mask you may need to call and talk with them they would know.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Tim
> I think it would work with the Magic Mask you may need to call and talk with them they would know.


I've sent an email to Imprintables in hopes they will give me an answer.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I was thinking thermal tape would be much cheaper. .... JB


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I was thinking thermal tape would be much cheaper. .... JB


Where can I get this???


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know imprintables sells it and most other vendors.You could also try the cloth medical tape,I have heard it will work. I also read someone was using the blue low tack masking tape with success. I have only used the thermal tape. You could try the others on a scrap shirt to see if the would work. Good luck .... JB


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I'll give it a try...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Tim if you try the other tapes,I know others and myself would love to hear your results. .... JB


----------

